# 2.8 v6 performance parts?



## Eloe1988 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find performance parts for this motor or any suggestions on any upgrades


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.8 v6 performance parts? (Eloe1988)*

Not too much made for this motor...unlike the 1.8/2.0T motors....less volume in sales and there are no ez ways to get more power outa non turbo engine...look up "supercharging" in B5 Forum archives..someone made a kit..$5K or so as I recall...other than that...you'd have to tear down motor...do head work and see if anyone makes performance cams, headers etc good ol fashion breathing improvement...and of course if you want to go all out..maybe this motor uses same block as the later larger Audi V6's and you can bore/stroke to get 3.2L...gonna cost mucho money though!


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 v6 performance parts? (spitpilot)*

there is a company that makes superchargers, they are around 5k, they also make a full mandrel(dont know if that is how you spell it) bent exhaust that bolts up for 2,300.00 (headers, highflow cat, high flow res, and duel exhaust). I cannot remember the company names though. I made my own intake!!








I will try to do some research and see if I can find the company names


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 v6 performance parts? (Eloe1988)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR30JLhCeJ8
this is a dif supercharger then in the video
http://www.pes-tuning.com









295+ HP & 260 TQ
G2 Supercharger System 
Using the latest CAD technology, PES has created the G2 supercharger system for the Audi 30V V6 (1998-2004). At the heart of the system is the PES cast aluminum intake manifold and an Eaton M62 supercharger. This roots-type positive displacement supercharger delivers instant boost. The Eaton supercharger is used as OEM equipment on Mercedes Benz, Aston Martin, and Jaguar automobiles. 
All brackets in the system are CNC machined from billet aluminum for strength and a perfect fit, then hard coat anodized for durability and beauty. The system is supplied complete with all parts necessary for installation, as well as a detailed installation manual and installation CD. The engines computer (ECU) controls all engine functions. The addition of forced induction necessitates enhanced fuel delivery to ensure the correct air/fuel ratio for performance and safety. 
PES has accomplished this through a combination of larger fuel injectors and ECU tuning. The system offers ultra smooth drivability, and near silent operation. The G2 system is the result of over 1000 hours of "real-time" road testing using data logging software. Our vehicles are tested under a wide variety of driving conditions ranging from "easy" daily commutes to severe track conditions. We also test our systems in a broad range of temperatures, from bitter winter cold to blazing summer heat. Testing is also conducted using both Dynojet and Mustang dynamometers. We are so confident in the reliability of the system that we offer a one year, unlimited mileage warranty.
$4995 
I am not sure what to make of this exhaust system tell me what you get out of it?
http://www.octanemotorsports.c...12393
_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 7:02 PM 3-20-2009_


_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 7:03 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## Eloe1988 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 2.8 v6 performance parts? (01_Passat_B5.5)*

hey thxs for the help where can I find colored engine covers like urs


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 v6 performance parts? (Eloe1988)*

I actually just painted, i figured I would get **** for it on here!!! LOL


----------

